# Sancho Panza (Hon) 'Double Maduro' Cervantes Cigar Review - its a question of taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

having read the prior reviews, i must say that this cigar lives up to all that has been said about it, at least the positive things. i think it all...

Read the full review here: Sancho Panza (Hon) 'Double Maduro' Cervantes Cigar Review - its a question of taste


----------

